# An Sc College Student Got Into A Car She Thought Was Her Uber, Police Say. She Ended Up Dead.



## gimbap (Mar 30, 2019)

I got into the wrong Uber once and just laughed it off, this is so scary and sad esp since this is my alma mater and because I use Uber/Lyft regularly. People are evil!

----

*An SC college student got into a car she thought was her Uber, police say. She ended up dead in a rural field*

By Amir Vera, CNN
Updated 9:21 PM ET, Sat March 30, 2019








Missing USC student Samantha Josephson was found dead after last being seen getting into a vehicle Friday morning in Columbia, South Carolina.

(CNN) Samantha Josephson decided to call an Uber around 2 a.m. Friday after being separated from her roommates during a night out in Columbia, South Carolina, police said Saturday.

The 21-year-old University of South Carolina senior hopped into a black Chevy Impala, thinking it was her ride, Columbia Police Chief W.H. "Skip" Holbrook said during a news conference.

About 14 hours later, turkey hunters found her body in a field 90 miles from Columbia, he said.
"What we know now is that she had, in fact, summoned an Uber ride and was waiting for that Uber ride to come," Holbrook said, citing surveillance footage. "We believe that she simply mistakenly got into this particular car thinking it was an Uber ride."






Nathaniel David Rowland

Nathaniel David Rowland, 24, has been arrested on charges of murder and kidnapping in connection with Josephson's death, Holbrook said. He is being held in jail in Columbia. CNN has not determined if he has a lawyer yet.
Holbrook said he spoke with Josephson's family prior to the press conference.
"Our hearts are broken, they're broken. There is nothing tougher than to stand before a family and explain how a loved one was murdered," he said. "It was gut wrenching, words really can't describe what they're going through."

*Chief says student's blood found in suspect's car*
Holbrook described how the case came together quickly.
Josephson's roommates began to worry when they hadn't heard from her later Friday morning. Holbrook said, and they called the police around 1:30 p.m. Friday.






While Columbia police were starting their investigation, turkey hunters found a body around 4 p.m. Friday about 40 feet off a dirt road in a wooded area in Clarendon County, southeast of Columbia, Holbrook said. It was identified as Josephson's.






Police searched for the car Josephson had gotten into and around 3 a.m. Saturday a Columbia officer saw the Impala and stopped the vehicle, Holbrook said. When the officer asked the driver to get out the car, he ran but was quickly captured, the chief said.
Investigators searched the Impala.

Blood found in the car's passenger side and trunk was matched to Josephson's, the chief said, and her cell phone was found in the passenger compartment. Investigators also found a container of liquid bleach, germicidal wipes and window cleaner in the vehicle, he said.

Holbrook also said the child safety locks in the Impala were activated, which would make it difficult for anyone to open the back doors from the inside.

Police haven't said how Josephson died and have not provided much information about Rowland, except to say he used to live in Clarendon County and knew the area where the body was found.
"Our investigators and agents have a lot more work to do," Holbrook said.

CNN reached out to Uber Saturday, but the company declined to comment. Uber's online safety tips advise drivers to check that the license plate, driver photo and driver name match what's listed in the app before getting in the car.

*'Searching for words of wisdom and comfort'*
Josephson's father, Seymour Josephson of New Jersey, confirmed his daughter's death Saturday on Facebook.
"It is with tremendous sadness and of a broken heart that I post this! I will miss and love my baby girl for the rest of life. Samantha is no longer with us but she will not be for gotten (sic). It is extremely hard to write this and post it but I love her with all my heart. I could continue to write about her but it kills me. I sit here and cry while looking at the picture and write this," his post read.

Josephson was a political science major, the USC College of Arts and Sciences said on Twitter.
"Our prayers are with Samantha's family & friends, & we join the entire Carolina Family in this time of grief," the college's tweet said.

USC President Harris Pastides released a statement saying "our prayers are with the family and friends of Samantha Josephson following the devastating news of her death. Times like these leave me searching for words of wisdom and comfort." Pastides also advised students to "look out for one another, be active bystanders. Travel in groups and stay together."

Columbia Mayor Stephen Benjamin said "nothing mitigates the pain of the loss of a child but I have full faith & confidence in the men & women of the Columbia Police Department & SLED as they ably investigate this tragedy."

According to the Facebook page of Josephson's father, the family lives in Robbinsville Township, New Jersey, about 10 miles east of Trenton, CNN affiliate WACH-TV reported. Robbinsville Township also released a statement on Facebook about Josephson.
"Mayor Dave Fried, B.A. Joy Tozzi and everyone in Robbinsville Township are devastated by the news that the Josephson family of Robbinsville have lost their precious Samantha. Our thoughts, prayers, boundless grief and endless support are with Seymour, Marci and Sydney at this unimaginable time," the statement read.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/30/us/south-carolina-missing-college-student/index.html


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Mar 31, 2019)

Ladies, pls be careful!!! So scary. In addition to checking the license plate, I always map my destination  to make sure my Uber driver is taking me to my intended location.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 31, 2019)

These Uber stories are my worst nightmare. Does Lyft have a better track record or nah? I’ve only used Uber 4 times- and only once alone. Now I’m a tad nervous bc I will be required to use it weekly for work. I feel like it’s glorified hitchhiking.


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 31, 2019)

It is so sad. Just the thought of how fast she was there having an outing with friends and then not living a few hours later. May her young soul RIP.


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 31, 2019)

Another instance of a girl getting separated from friends then ending up dying. Who are these friends and how is everyone getting separated from each other.? Did they leave her?

What happened to the practice of we  come together we leave together?
This is sad and preventable.
May that monster rot in jail.


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 31, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> These Uber stories are my worst nightmare. Does Lyft have a better track record or nah? I’ve only used Uber 4 times- and only once alone. Now I’m a tad nervous bc I will be required to use it weekly for work. I feel like it’s glorified hitchhiking.




I don't trust Uber, lyft or airbnb. It is too much of an opportunity for a stranger to take advantage of you.


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 31, 2019)

This hits close to home because my daughter got into the wrong car before, while getting off of the school bus. The bus driver told her there is your mom and ushered her off the bus,  and she walked to a car that looked nothing like mine and tried to get in. I arrived and saw her getting back on the bus and I was puzzled what happened.

God was watching her and thank God everybody isn't evil. The lady came to my car and explained what happened and told my daughter to be careful.


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 31, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Ladies, pls be careful!!! So scary. In addition to checking the license plate, I always map my destination  to make sure my Uber driver is taking me to my intended location.


Plus I check the app to track where the driver is before they arrive to pick me up.
This doesn't sound like an evil Uber driver story.  This reads like she got into car that wasn't Uber at all.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Mar 31, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> I don't trust Uber, lyft or airbnb. It is too much of an opportunity for a stranger to take advantage of you.


It can happen anywhere: taxi, subway, hotel, motel.  You have to do small talk with the driver and get crazy if you sense something  wrong. It's your life on the line.

Yes to checking license plate.


----------



## Sosoothing (Mar 31, 2019)

Maybe I missed this but did the car she got into look like the Uber car she was expecting? I thought they notify you of the type of vehicle coming.


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 31, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> Plus I check the app to track where the driver is before they arrive to pick me up.
> This doesn't sound like an evil Uber driver story.  This reads like she got into car that wasn't Uber at all.





Sosoothing said:


> Maybe I missed this but did the car she got into look like the Uber car she was expecting? I thought they notify you of the type of vehicle coming.



"advise drivers to check that the license plate, driver photo and driver name match what's listed in the app before getting in the car."

She probably didn't do any of those things and just got in the car being in a rush.

It seems like she wasn't familiar with Uber like you ladies are. I think this could have been her first time taking an Uber for her to not do what you ladies are mentioning. Even DH said something about looking for the Uber sticker.

Sorry she made a mistake that cost her life.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 31, 2019)

Crazy. I’m trying to wrap my mind around this. It’s like he got lucky, and she got unlucky at the very same instance, on opposite ends of the spectrum. A murderer riding around, minding his business, I presume. And suddenly a young white woman—fresh blood, just opens the door and gets right in... 

Or maybe it was not so coincidental. Maybe he saw her waiting and approached her, pretending  like he was her Uber driver. 

Either way, I’m glad they caught him quickly. It’s sad that a simple mistake or careless moment cost her and her family such a high price.


----------



## kimpaur (Mar 31, 2019)

God rest her soul and may the murderer rot in prison.
I know her friends feel like crap right now


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Mar 31, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Crazy. I’m trying to wrap my mind around this. It’s like he got lucky, and she got unlucky at the very same instance, on opposite ends of the spectrum. A murderer riding around, minding his business, I presume. And suddenly a young white woman—fresh blood, just opens the door and gets right in...
> 
> Or maybe it was not so coincidental. Maybe he saw her waiting and approached her, pretending  like he was her Uber driver.
> 
> Either way, I’m glad they caught him quickly. It’s sad that a simple mistake or careless moment cost her and her family such a high price.


I tried to figure that out, too. What are the odds? However there are sick people who drive around busy corners. I know in NYC so many people are looking for a ride too that it is easy to get into the wrong vehicle.  There are drivers without clients who would approach you for a ride. After a night out at a pack concert you may end up waiting an hour for your driver to navigate traffic to get to you and it is easy to miss them.  You start to become impatient.


----------



## weaveadiva (Mar 31, 2019)

She may have also been drunk/high/impaired. It was 2 am after a night out.

This is no fault of Uber's and won't deter me from ridesharing.

Another precaution you can take is asking the driver his/her name before getting in the car and waiting for them to respond. Not "Are you Brandon?" but rather "What's your name?"

In addition to name the app gives you everything you need including car make, plate number, and color.

Glad they found the scumbag.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 31, 2019)

I do that...what's your name...then ask what's my name...then I said...dude, whats you name...We have to be soooo careful. Sorry to hear this. Please also make sure you follow the route...have your phone visible so they know you can call for help with the quickness


----------



## Keen (Mar 31, 2019)

My sister share her rides with me so I can keep track of her while she is riding.


----------



## galleta31 (Mar 31, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> These Uber stories are my worst nightmare. Does Lyft have a better track record or nah? I’ve only used Uber 4 times- and only once alone. Now I’m a tad nervous bc I will be required to use it weekly for work. I feel like it’s glorified hitchhiking.



But he wasn't an Uber driver.  I can't multi quote, but to answer the comments below on whether it was coincidence or not, I don't think it was. I think he was purposely hanging in the area hoping a girl would be too drunk to realize she was getting into the wrong car. There was a serial rapist in CA who did the same thing. He would drive around the bar areas during closing time. He also wasn't a Uber driver but would get girls who assumed he was. Fortunately he didn't kill anyone but he raped several women. 

Just verify the license plate and driver's picture before getting in the car whether using Uber or Lyft.  I've never used Lyft but I  know Uber sent you license plate, make and model of car and picture of the driver.  Unfortunately for this girl, her small mistake put her right in the car of a predator.


----------



## galleta31 (Mar 31, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Crazy. I’m trying to wrap my mind around this. It’s like he got lucky, and she got unlucky at the very same instance, on opposite ends of the spectrum. A murderer riding around, minding his business, I presume. And suddenly a young white woman—fresh blood, just opens the door and gets right in...
> 
> *Or maybe it was not so coincidental. Maybe he saw her waiting and approached her, pretending  like he was her Uber driver.*
> 
> Either way, I’m glad they caught him quickly. It’s sad that a simple mistake or careless moment cost her and her family such a high price.



I think the bolded is the most likely scenario. Just like on college campuses and clubs, there are men who are waiting to take advantage of too drunk women. He most definitely was driving by bars close to closing time to see if someone would get in his car. This case kind if reminds me of that serial killer in VA who was also a black male that would target white women at concerts and bars.


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 31, 2019)

I have been an Uber driver, and it is downright horrifying how careless people can be. And I don’t think it has anything to do with my great ratings and reviews or friendly demeanor.

I have had friends and passengers tell me that they have *knowingly* gotten into the car of someone who wasn’t their Uber driver.
Sometimes because the person is driving under their driver’s account (“Oh, Lisa is my sister/aunt/girlfriend and I’m driving on her account” when it’s a man on a woman’s account); sometimes because they can’t find their driver at a location and figure any “Uber” will do.
I have had people attempt to get in my vehicle at stoplights and corners and highway exits to the point that I keep my doors locked at all times and crack the window and have the passenger say their name like an entrance password as @weaveadiva suggested. It’s a safety measure for both driver AND passenger and it’s nuts how many passengers I’ve had who were annoyed that I took this precaution.
People are so cavalier that seasoned riders will approach my locked door and ask “Are you James/Tyler/John?” A clear man’s name and I just look at them cockeyed. They often do not check even to see the gender of their driver, let alone car color or type or license plate.
Another thing, you get Uber/Lyft stickers if you are accepted as a driver. You don’t even have to give one ride and your car can have the sticker and people will approach you even if you’re off duty and they see the sticker. They will try to hire you as a regular taxi and some drivers participate in that dangerous practice as well.

It is REALLY sad that this young woman lost her life, and it’s crazy how many young people normalize ordering Ubers in an impaired state. They often don’t look out for one another.
One of the main reasons I rarely drive weekend nights is the higher likelihood of getting an intoxicated person. They will completely black out in my backseat, or be so impaired they don’t even know what destination they put in or whether I’ve dropped them off at the correct one.

I wish such stories would inspire young folks to be more vigilant and careful but everybody thinks they’re a lucky immortal til they get their wake up call.


OhTall1 said:


> This reads like she got into car that wasn't Uber at all.





Sosoothing said:


> [D]id the car she got into look like the Uber car she was expecting? I thought they notify you of the type of vehicle coming.





dancinstallion said:


> "advise drivers to check that the license plate, driver photo and driver name match what's listed in the app before getting in the car."
> 
> She probably didn't do any of those things and just got in the car being in a rush.
> 
> Sorry she made a mistake that cost her life.





weaveadiva said:


> She may have also been drunk/high/impaired. It was 2 am after a night out.
> 
> This is no fault of Uber's and won't deter me from ridesharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 31, 2019)

This story reminds me of one with a happier ending and is an example of what my last post in this thread was about.
The passengers (men AND women about equally) will be so distracted doing other things or won’t do any kind of confirmation before getting in a car. And worse, they will be so impaired that they maybe *can’t *be careful.
This woman just jumped in a dude’s car. I think he thought she was a prostitute. But even so, she was SO, *SO* very lucky he so politely complied with her request to get out.


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 31, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> *I have had people attempt to get in my vehicle at stoplights and corners and highway exits to the point that I keep my doors locked at all times *and crack the window and have the passenger say their name like an entrance password as @weaveadiva suggested.



This reminds me of a story where my friend (BM, 50s) was picking up his car at a valet stand and two white girls in their late teens jumped in the back seat of his car and asked him to drive them 20 minutes away to a club.  He told him he wasn't Uber or Lyft (all three were leaving a formal event from the same venue so they had to see him leave the building and get into the car), and they were like, "That's cool.  Can you take us anyway?  We'll pay you."

When he told me he drove these chicks I was so mad!  They got in the car in an area where there were easily three different camera angles of these girls getting in his car.  I told him if anything had happened to these reckless simpletons, his face would've been plastered all over the news.  Plus they could've done anything to him.  He said he felt way more uncomfortable with the idea that they'd end up in the car with someone with bad intentions if he put them out.

We still kid him about the night he got carjacked by the Beckies, but he was right about bad intentions.


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 31, 2019)

This is so true. For instance, Uber's service policy states you must be 18 to be a rider. Lots of people violate this and I’ve put myself at some risk allowing riders to violate it— especially very young ones. But then I reason, “Their idiot parent would just put them in the car of someone else, possibly a predator, and how would I feel seeing this kid on the news knowing I turned him/her away?”
These moral conundrums are a major reason why I’ve had to chill on Uber.


OhTall1 said:


> He said he felt way more uncomfortable with the idea that they'd end up in the car with someone with bad intentions if he put them out.


----------



## Learn2Gro (Apr 1, 2019)

It should be so before getting into an Uber car that the driver provides a reference number or something. There should be a preventive system put in place in order to identify.


----------



## caligirl (Apr 1, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> Another instance of a girl getting separated from friends then ending up dying. Who are these friends and how is everyone getting separated from each other.? Did they leave her?
> 
> What happened to the practice of we  come together we leave together?
> This is sad and preventable.
> May that monster rot in jail.



I'm just glad they called the police so quickly


----------



## caligirl (Apr 1, 2019)

She did not deserve this!!
And the person who did it sounds like he wanted to get caught


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 1, 2019)

caligirl said:


> I'm just glad they called the police so quickly



They didn't call fast enough to save her but fast enough for the killer to be found . I believe the friends called at around 1pm and her body was found around 4pm and they spotted the car around the same time as they found her body.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 1, 2019)

Learn2Gro said:


> It should be so before getting into an Uber car that the driver provides a reference number or something. There should be a preventive system put in place in order to identify.


There are several identifiers now: asks for their name, image match, license match, phone tells you they have arrive.  Now if you get in a random driver's car that's on you.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 1, 2019)

galleta31 said:


> But he wasn't an Uber driver.  I can't multi quote, but to answer the comments below on whether it was coincidence or not, I don't think it was. I think he was purposely hanging in the area hoping a girl would be too drunk to realize she was getting into the wrong car. There was a serial rapist in CA who did the same thing. He would drive around the bar areas during closing time. He also wasn't a Uber driver but would get girls who assumed he was. Fortunately he didn't kill anyone but he raped several women.
> 
> Just verify the license plate and driver's picture before getting in the car whether using Uber or Lyft.  I've never used Lyft but I  know Uber sent you license plate, make and model of car and picture of the driver.  Unfortunately for this girl, her small mistake put her right in the car of a predator.



I recognized this instance was NOT actually connected to Uber but let’s not act like one google search won’t bring up tons of Uber horror stories. I’ve never been comfortable with taking cabs by myself either.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 1, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> There are several identifiers now: asks for their name, image match, license match, phone tells you they have arrive.  Now if you get in a random driver's car that's on you.



A reference number per ride would be a much higher quality and easier way to match the driver to the rider. When you’re at a crowded location it can be difficult to find your driver. Also, what if you don’t look exactly like your picture? (Got a haircut, dye job?) How often are drivers required to update their photo?


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 1, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> These Uber stories are my worst nightmare. Does Lyft have a better track record or nah? I’ve only used Uber 4 times- and only once alone. Now I’m a tad nervous bc I will be required to use it weekly for work. I feel like it’s glorified hitchhiking.



Me too...I use Uber all the time and always only alone...I have no one either to track where I'm going...and the background screens they do on drivers seem to be preliminary...


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 1, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> Me too...I use Uber all the time and always only alone...I have no one either to track where I'm going...and the background screens they do on drivers seem to be preliminary...



I know someone who tried to get hired but was denied and they had a prior non-violent felony like 7 years prior for something like counterfeiting. Although I’m not sure if it was the felony or the personality test that caused them not to get hired, bc I feel like Uber lets a lot of crazy people slip through their vetting system.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 1, 2019)

My sister's from the area and said there is some speculation that it wasn't a misidentified uber but that she actually knew the guy. But who knows.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 1, 2019)

I'll admit I don't always check the license plate (will do going forward) but I do check make/model of the car and pay attention to the drivers picture. If I'm alone I also have the route up on my phone.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 1, 2019)

I just trained myself to look for the license plate number because there's always a kazillion cars pulling up at the airport which is primarily where I use Uber.  


kxlot79 said:


>


This is the dark side of being too care free and this chick was from a big city.  If he didn't think she was filming this would have gone wrong really fast.  I was reading the comments under the video and someone said "Sometimes fish just jump right into the boat."  Let that marinate.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 1, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> A reference number per ride would be a much higher quality and easier way to match the driver to the rider. When you’re at a crowded location it can be difficult to find your driver. Also, what if you don’t look exactly like your picture? (Got a haircut, dye job?) How often are drivers required to update their photo?


How would the reference number work?  "What's your number driver?" said the inebriated potential rider.  

Driver: It's 342690
Inebriated Rider: huh 354890?
Driver: No 342690
Inebriated Rider: "ok"  *gets into ride*

Could have simply asked the driver for his or her name and vice versa along with other identifiers.  Basically if people are too....nvm


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 1, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> How would the reference number work?  "What's your number driver?" said the inebriated potential rider.
> 
> Driver: It's 342690
> Inebriated Rider: huh 354890?
> ...



It’s no different than a confirmation. When you order a pizza from Grubhub drunk (I’ve never done that before )

It’s not necessarily required but it’s generated with each ride so if there are any questions or concerns you and the driver aren’t just squinting at each other trying to make sure they made the right connection. People can lie about their names and who they are there to pick up (like phishing scams). JMO


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 2, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> It’s no different than a confirmation. When you order a pizza from Grubhub drunk (I’ve never done that before )
> 
> It’s not necessarily required but it’s generated with each ride so if there are any questions or concerns you and the driver aren’t just squinting at each other trying to make sure they made the right connection. People can lie about their names and who they are there to pick up (like phishing scams). JMO


Actually that already exists.  There's the confirmation number that the driver/rider can use if they want.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 5, 2019)

I hope he rots.


----------



## MarieIII (Apr 7, 2019)

Friends will carry you, but they won't bring you back.

My hubby is always quoting that.


dancinstallion said:


> Another instance of a girl getting separated from friends then ending up dying. Who are these friends and how is everyone getting separated from each other.? Did they leave her?
> 
> What happened to the practice of we  come together we leave together?
> This is sad and preventable.
> May that monster rot in jail.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 7, 2019)

Be safe ladies. Also call the person_ first._ There is usually a way that the app will dial the person disguising their number and yours if you click help. The contact your driver things shows up. That way you can have them beep their horn, or wave or whatever because you are so_ confused_ and don't see them   ….well that's at least what_ I do_.

Still, we can't protect from everything as there are some incidents where the driver has harmed passengers , but this is the same with cab drivers, etc and the percentage is substantially low with the safest services (not that it matters to those who were victims unfortunately) so it's best to use our intuition no matter what, put safeties in check and go with the safest companies. I think lyft has had a lot fewer lawsuits than uber  ...so I always choose them, Juno (my fav) or via. And I haven't had a problem with each fingers crossed. I hope I never do.  I also love Gett/Juno I know they were acquired so I'm not sure what they are called anymore but they are based I think only in limited cities. You have to have a TLC license and you have to have driven for a while with high star ratings (customer satisfaction) before they'll accept you and of course to get the TLC license you have to register and have periodic checks/background etc plus you're registered by the state and so on. It's a little more involved because only a taxi or limo/private driver would have this license so it's a professional driver versus an every day person. I prefer them above all but they are not in every city and I do travel so I revert to Lyft when not able to be in NY for Gett/Juno

Wishing us all well and a happy and_ safe_ full, long life.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 7, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> These Uber stories are my worst nightmare. Does Lyft have a better track record or nah? I’ve only used Uber 4 times- and only once alone. Now I’m a tad nervous bc I will be required to use it weekly for work. I feel like it’s glorified hitchhiking.


Wait they don't give you the option of Uber or Lyft? Or do they have some kind of deal with Uber?  Can you ...suggest that you would like an alternative? 

No matter what, don't be nervous. I'm sure you'll take the proper precautions.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 7, 2019)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wait they don't give you the option of Uber or Lyft? Or do they have some kind of deal with Uber?  Can you ...suggest that you would like an alternative?
> 
> No matter what, don't be nervous. I'm sure you'll take the proper precautions.



I can use whatever service I need to get around but the policy states to try to use discretion in terms of the expense. I can count on one hand the number of times I have used Uber. I didn’t even bother with Lyft- I’ll have to try them.

I once almost passed out next to a homeless person in Vegas bc I decided to walk 3 miles to a CVS to buy a case of water rather than hail a cab and had really bad heat exhaustion for the rest of my work trip thinking I could handle the 110 degree heat. SMH That’s how much I can’t stand hailing taxis.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 7, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I can use whatever service I need to get around but the policy states to try to use discretion in terms of the expense. I can count on one hand the number of times I have used Uber. I didn’t even bother with Lyft- I’ll have to try them.
> 
> I once almost passed out next to a homeless person in Vegas bc I decided to walk 3 miles to a CVS to buy a case of water rather than hail a cab and had really bad heat exhaustion for the rest of my work trip thinking I could handle the 110 degree heat. SMH That’s how much I can’t stand hailing taxis.


If your city has Juno try that one first as it is only licensed drivers (taxi and limo commission ) coupled with all of the regulations of the state coupled with background checks (criminal and drivers), etc plus they seem to pay their drivers more so they seem a lot happier. I've never had a cranky driver or a horrible car lol (they are all well kept and I notice they pull out bottled water, etc. A lot of them are moonlighting from car services.  I've inquired and a lot will tell me they work for other black car services but use Juno to make extra money on the side when they have down time.  So most of the time you're going to get professional, screened drivers with "black car" bmws, Mercedes, etc and well kept cars.  Don't quote me on it because I'm sure there are other types of cars but the point is that it isn't just "anyone" joining the service, it's people who are in the car service and professional about it. This makes me feel better about using the service instead of feeling like you mentioned that I'm in some haphazard, risky  app where I might as well be hitch hiking  ).

  Juno/Gett (they merged so who knows if their name morphed but I think it's still juno as that app still works) is my first line of defense if I'm in NY and then lyft or via depending on where I'm going but never Uber. I can't say much about it because I've had an intuitive aversion to it since the beginning  , and all of the lawsuits have confirmed my instincts  .


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks doll! Unfortunately- Rahm Emmanuel’s brother is connected with Uber and I think there is a monopoly for Uber here in Chicago. Juno doesn’t service this area yet. Maybe with Lori running things that will change.


----------

